# Brother pr620 firmware 2.24 upgrade



## jng (Apr 28, 2010)

I just updated my firmware on my brother pr-620 from 2.22 to 2.24 now i get sewing data error and panel communications error. Never had them before they came immediately after the firmware update. Naturally , brothers answer was to bring it in for service, i have three machines all doing the same thing, i really dont want to lug all three up there. Anyone run into this issue


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

Any chance you can load the old firmware back on? That way you can at least get back up and running.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I would try re-downloading the software update and reinstalling it... Did you install from a USB flash drive or via USB connection from the PC to the machine?


----------



## jng (Apr 28, 2010)

i tried it with different memory sticks, different formats, no files on the stick, the machine capacity is 1.4meg,,, the file was 3.4meg it was telling me there wasnt enough room. when i run the test, i would get a sewing data error and a panel communications error


----------



## threadinitup (Apr 30, 2012)

Had the same problem with mine after the update. Here is the solution. Get a copy of version 2.23, which is the previous version. The actual file will be called SPPRG223.S2P. Change the "3" to a "4" and reinstall on you machine. This will trick your machine into thinking it's still the new firmware. Shut down after install and you will be rolled back to version 2.23 firmware, which works.


----------



## jng (Apr 28, 2010)

i tried that with 2.22 and it caught that it,,and said older version,,ill try 2.23 thanks


----------



## jng (Apr 28, 2010)

i found 2.22 but not 2.23


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

John, I have version 2.23 running on both of my PR600's. I uploaded a copy of the file to my server and sent you a link to in via PM, let me know if that helps. I also have versions 2.20 and 2.22 if you need them.

Ted


----------



## jng (Apr 28, 2010)

man,,,THANKS !!!!!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

No problem! If you need the other 2 versions, just change the name on the link I sent you.


----------



## jng (Apr 28, 2010)

it must be written in the code. after it reads it tells me old version. Has anyone ever had problems with bad power/ground which made the machine flakey


----------



## threadinitup (Apr 30, 2012)

I used the USB function with a direct connect to the computer. When it comes up and says old version, just hit usb function anyway and it will overwrite back to the old version.


----------



## jng (Apr 28, 2010)

Just as an FYI, it wound up being the data cable causing the errors. Not so much the cable but since i had three machines all three were going thru a hub. With the old firmware no problems,, with the new firmware big problems,,, sewing data error and panel communications error

thanks for the help


----------



## leemckenney (Jan 15, 2015)

Having the same issues myself....can't find the SPPRG223.S2P file anywhere on Brother sites. I refuse to pay to service my machine when there is an issue with their firmware! Any chance someone can steer me in the right direction on finding this file to "un-upgrade" my machine?
Thanks~Alisha


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Alisha, I sent you a PM with a link to the file.

- Ted


----------



## Martybwb (Mar 1, 2015)

I also have this problem and cannot find the older firmware files. Marty


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Are the PR600II and PR620 files the same? I can send you a link to the file I have for the 600 but there is no guarantee that it is the same file you need for the 620...


----------



## Martybwb (Mar 1, 2015)

They might be the same I will look into it
Thanks
Marty


----------



## Mysteries Patche (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi all. I have same problems.
tfalk , can you send me old versions ?
Or can it be possible to roll back to the factory settings ?
Thanks.
PS. I'm from Ukraine, so sorry for bad English )


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I replied to your PM. In looking further, it appears the 600/620 may share the same firmware files but I cannot definitively state that for a fact. That being said, if you want to attempt to use a previous version I have at your own risk, PM me your IP address and I can send you a link to the file that would be available for about 24 hours.


----------



## Mysteries Patche (Jun 9, 2018)

yes, please ) I do not see the risk, because 2.24 I can install at any time


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Software | Downloads | PR-620/620C/600II/600IIC | United States | Brother

Has the instructions on how to update the machine, you need to download the appropriate file
to a USB stick. I tried to send you a PM but your mailbox is full. I need your IP address to
allow you to download a file from my server or I need your email address. Send one or the
other to me via PM.


----------



## Mysteries Patche (Jun 9, 2018)

This link opens the latest version 2.24.
I have already cleared my private messages, please repeat. Thank you


----------

